# More evidence regarding IBS and Acyclovir



## browns2012 (Apr 18, 2012)

If you have not read my post from last week here is the link:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152522-25-years-with-ibs-d-and-suddenly-it-is-curedgone/The more I look into this - the more I think acyclovir is 100% responsible for my sudden end to IBS!!! Wiki states that some researchers believe it to be caused by an unknown infection. As some of you suggested - I did send my story to several IBS researchers. If the below is true - it may explain why the medication cured me (if the infection was resistant to antibiotics but not new antivirals.FYIActive infections Prevalence of protozoal infections in industrialized countries (United States and Canada) in the 21st century.[24][25]There is research to support IBS being caused by an as-yet undiscovered active infection. Studies have shown that the nonabsorbed antibiotic rifaximin can provide sustained relief for some IBS patients.[26] While some researchers see this as evidence that IBS is related to an undiscovered agent, others believe IBS patients suffer from overgrowth of intestinal flora and the antibiotics are effective in reducing the overgrowth (known as "small intestinal bacterial overgrowth").[27] Other researchers have focused on an unrecognized protozoal infection as a cause of IBS[8] as certain protozoal infections occur more frequently in IBS patients.[28][29] Two of the protozoa investigated have a high prevalence in industrialized countries and infect the bowel, but little is known about them as they are recently emerged pathogens.Blastocystis is a single-cell organism that has been reported to produce symptoms of abdominal pain, constipation and diarrhea in patients[30] though these reports are contested by some physicians.[31] Studies from research hospitals have identified high Blastocystis infection rates in IBS patients, with 38% being reported from London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine,[32] 47% reported from the Department of Gastroenterology at Aga Khan University in Pakistan[28] and 18.1% reported from the Institute of Diseases and Public Health at University of Ancona in Italy.[29] Reports from all three groups indicate a Blastocystis prevalence of approximately 7% in non-IBS patients. Researchers have noted that clinical diagnostics fail to identify infection,[33] and Blastocystis may not respond to treatment with common antiprotozoals.[31][34][35][36]Dientamoeba fragilis is a single-cell organism that produces abdominal pain and diarrhea. Studies have reported a high incidence of infection in developed countries, and symptoms of patients resolve following antibiotic treatment.[24][37] One study reported on a large group of patients with IBS-like symptoms who were found to be infected with Dientamoeba fragilis, and experienced resolution of symptoms following treatment.[38] Researchers have noted that methods used clinically may fail to detect some Dientamoeba fragilis infections.[37] It is also found in people without IBS.[39]


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for posting.. but I don't see where it mentions Acyclovir. And could you please post the source url for this information for us?


----------



## browns2012 (Apr 18, 2012)

The article does not mention the medication - it states that some IBS researchers believe that IBS is caused by an unknown or unidentified infections (see link to the source below). However, I am saying that my IBS (after 25 years) stopped after taking acyclovir. My theory is that the wiki information on the infection may be correct and the acyclovir cured 'my infection'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irritable_bowel_syndrome


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

An infection is different than a virus. And I seriously doubt an antiviral would help an infection...It would help a virus.And no researcher would be correct in saying every IBS case is caused by infections... that simply isn't true. If it was it would be an easy fix.. and IBS is NOT a quick an easy fix.


----------



## ibscuzofpastsins (Mar 12, 2012)

whats the harm in trying that medication for people who have ibs?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know if there is any harm in it. If one is interested in trying it.. I would urge one to speak to their Dr about it.


----------



## neild7744 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is a very interesting topic! I can't believe people are critticising you! I guess the ultimate test will be to eat and drink foods that used to trigger reactions to see how your body deals with it.I've been taking probiotics and peppermint oil. I thought peppermint was a load of tosh. I was very wrong. It's made a massive difference! I've felt a lot better, but when I eat trigger foods (especially alcohol) my symptoms returned in a bad way.I'm interested in your thread though. The symptoms you previously described are very similar to mine!You must be over the moon things have changed! I can't believe how much stomach ache and diahhrea has changed my life over the past 2 years. It's affected me bigtime! Would do anything to go back to normal!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am NOT criticizing... sheesh! I too thought (and STILL think) it was interesting. I just need to make things clear.. point out the difference between infections and viruses....for those that may be reading this & not understand the nuances of certain things.And the truth is I DON'T know if there is any harm in it.... I would assume you all would want the truth right?


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I dont think BQ is criticizing. The idea is being questioned, challenged and brainstormed. I find this interesting. It is an antiviral. So different than antibiotic. We all learn from this.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

BQ said:


> An infection is different than a virus. And I seriously doubt an antiviral would help an infection...It would help a virus.And no researcher would be correct in saying every IBS case is caused by infections... that simply isn't true. If it was it would be an easy fix.. and IBS is NOT a quick an easy fix.


Correct. Acyclovir is an antiviral and is useless against infection. I get annoyed reading this rubbish.


----------

